# Line class for "reef" fishing



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

As my reports mostly show, I fish a lot around Redcliffe and the surrounding reef areas. As my reports also mostly show, I lose a lot of fish 
I generally fish a 12 to 15lb mono main line with around 30 - 40cm of 20lb mono trace. I run a small sinker on the trace itself down to the hook. I find this results in less snags.

My question to all of you is, "am I fishing too light?" I understand the lighter the line, the less visibility and all that. I also appreciate that heavier line will mean a less "sporting" fight. However, I'm tired of losing the big fish. Am I just an unskilled fisherman or should I go heavier? Should I be using fluro leaders if I go heavier line?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

How are you losing your fish? Busted off when you've been reefed/spooled/broken line/bitten off?

Personally i'd only up the line class if your consistently being spooled or having the hooks pull/leader wear through due to the fight lasting too long. 15lb main line is usually enough to handle most things you should encounter on the inshore redcliffe reefs. Although there's obviously a few monster KG whiting out there which are unstoppable anyway.

If your using a sinker down to the hook i'm guessing your bait fishing so it may be that your being bricked by large cod etc. A nice tight drag and braid rather than mono would help you get these sort of fish away from the reef quicker - just have to be careful not to pull the hooks if you take that approach. I'd also upgrade to longer ~1m flourocarbon leader - increased abrasion resistance on the reef and invisible (apparently).


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

scotty beefs said:


> How are you losing your fish? Busted off when you've been reefed/spooled/broken line/bitten off?


Basically I can't stop 'em. I either lock the drag and the line breaks or I fight below breaking strain, they find a rock and the line breaks.

I think I might try the fluorocarbon leader and maybe I might spend some money and get some decent reels. It's possible I guess that my drag is letting me down. I mean, one sticky moment could be the difference between getting these fish out.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Gavin I usually use between 4lbs and 8lbs ( crystal fireline) for fishing around Redcliffe, I do have a 20lb outfit, but that's mainly used for live baiting.
You need a reel with a good smooth drag (half decent reels usually start at about $80 and work there way up from there) and correctly set it at 1/4 braking strain. Usually when I loose a fish its me, I do a piss poor knot or dont set the drag right or do the cardinal sin and thumb the spool. Admittedly 4lbs is a little light but as far as I'm concerned 8 lbs is the perfect size, coupled with 8lds fluorocarbon leader for fishing around Redcliffe. You are more likely to loose a fish if everything is set really tight. I usually let the fish take a run and wear them selves out. Even if you get a cod that dives between a rock, the line is less likely to brake if it is not really tight, you just got to coax the fish out of its hole by pulling then giving line till it comes free.

The lighter the line the more hook ups and the further you can cast.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

up here mates use 80lbs handlines for critters like that......

use a longer leader as suggested and i would definately go up in line strength ....try using a handline for a change, beef it up to 30lb or more


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Gavin I fish around there a lot too and find that 6-15lb line is plenty for sp's i use 6lb and bait fishing up to 15lb (sometimes 20lb if i have been rock fishing and havent changed the spool but the drag is still set for 15lb) it is rare for me to get done once i have hooked the fish, perhaps try a more abrasion resistant line and check your line after every fish I usually check the last 5-10m for marks etc and if it is damaged i cut that bit off. I still get done but i would say that over 90% of the fish hooked are caught this includes some good sized sharks from around there.
Fishing heavier wont help too much as the fish will tow you (even at anchor you still move a bit) and still make it back to its snag.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So what I'm hearing is that I'm just a crap fisherman *grin*


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Depends upon the dept Gavin. I go to 9kg fireline for most of my trolling. For shallow areas ie less than 5 meters I usually go about 6kg.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

HiRAEdd said:


> So what I'm hearing is that I'm just a crap fisherman *grin*


NO NO! just blame your gear, explain to the future mrs HiRAEdd that you need to postpone the wedding so you can buy all new top of the range fishing stuff.......I'm sure she'll understand mate. :wink: :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> HiRAEdd said:
> 
> 
> > So what I'm hearing is that I'm just a crap fisherman *grin*
> ...


I'm just trying to work out how I can get fishing gear on the gift registry


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

HiRAEdd said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> > HiRAEdd said:
> ...


easy: shimano is a range of quality crockery, gloomis are a fine set of kitchen knives etc........

when the fishing gear is revealed, its not our fault your friends and relos made errors...is it........


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

> easy: shimano is a range of quality crockery, gloomis are a fine set of kitchen knives etc........
> 
> when the fishing gear is revealed, its not our fault your friends and relos made errors...is it........


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Astro said:


> easy: shimano is a range of quality crockery, gloomis are a fine set of kitchen knives etc........
> 
> when the fishing gear is revealed, its not our fault your friends and relos made errors...is it........


There's a joke to be made about the honeymoon and a tackle box but I just can't say it without punching myself in the arm


----------

